# Citizen Miyota 8215



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I am interested in a watch that I am told has a Citizen-Miyota 8215 movement. Please excuse my ignorance - I am a total novice when it comes to Japanese movements.

Can anyone tell me about this movement please? is it generally reliable? Is it a 'bottom of the range' movement, middle range etc.? How would it compare to the movement in my Seiko orange monster, for example?

As always grateful for any advice you can give

Rob


----------



## JDenyer232 (Apr 26, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> I am interested in a watch that I am told has a Citizen-Miyota 8215 movement. Please excuse my ignorance - I am a total novice when it comes to Japanese movements.
> 
> Can anyone tell me about this movement please? is it generally reliable? Is it a 'bottom of the range' movement, middle range etc.? How would it compare to the movement in my Seiko orange monster, for example?
> 
> ...


The Miyota 8215 is as you know made by citizen. It has been used as a workhorse movement by such watch makers as Invicta. They are generally a robust movement and give a long service life. In my opinion as a watchmaker they are not as robust as say the seiko 7S26 movement. Both the 7S26 and 8215 are very decent entry level value priced movements. Personally if I had a choice I would go with the 7S26 seiko movement, not because of quality but due to easier servicing on the 7S26. ETA movements are really quite a step up in ease of servicing as well as quality. There are many watch brands available that use the ETA 2824 movement and this movement offers features that japanese movements don't have. For one I like the ETAchron microregulator as it allows for easy fine tuning when regulating the watch. If you really like the watch that has the Miyota 8215 in it then by all means get it, as it is generally reliable movement. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum JD

I agree the 8215's are soild workhorse movts by all accounts.


----------



## JDenyer232 (Apr 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Welcome to the forum JD
> 
> I agree the 8215's are soild workhorse movts by all accounts.


Paul,

Thanks for welcoming me to the forum. I have lurked here for awhile reading posts and I feel that this forum has a very nice feel to it. I look forward purchasing one of Roy's watches at some point, probably in the fall. I really like the nice clean look to the dials. Hmmm, now which one to get is another matter all together


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Are you a watchmaker or a keen amature JD. You seem to know your stuff.

As for Roy's watches, well if you've lurked for a while you know what we all feel about them.

I placed my order for the 20th Anniversary today


----------



## JDenyer232 (Apr 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Are you a watchmaker or a keen amature JD. You seem to know your stuff.
> 
> As for Roy's watches, well if you've lurked for a while you know what we all feel about them.
> 
> I placed my order for the 20th Anniversary today


Actually I'm not a watchmaker in the traditional sense as I have not formally gone to school or studied as an apprentice. I was self taught. I do clean oil and adjusts on my own watches as well as about 10 per month for a local jeweler. I do occasionally do simple repairs like replacing jewels, or replacing parts but that is the extent of my repair abilities at this time. I don't have a watchmakers lathe so that kinda limits me on being able to fabricate parts







I really like the RLT4, I have several Hamilton Khakis and the dial and hands are similar. I did see that Roy is coming out with those new dial colors in metallic. Oh well it's a good thing I'm waiting till fall to buy one as it will probably take me that long to decide which one to get


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Go for the '4, on balance I think itd still my favorite RLT


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Where does the Citizen Miyota cal. 8200 series fit in? I've found these, unregulated, to be more accurate than the Seiko 7S26 in like condition.


----------

